# James "Sloppy" Floyd Campsite Recommendations



## ssilence (Jan 29, 2017)

Looking for recommendations on campsites to stay at on an upcoming trip in March. We will be camping in a 26' travel trailer, so don't need a huge space. Would like to be near the playground. Site 21 looks nice, but not sure we want to be that close the playground. Do all of the sites have gray water pits? If not, we really need one at or very near our site. Probably want to stay near the playground. Any suggestions?


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 30, 2017)

Check out rvparkreviews.com I have this app on my phone. It has information on most campgrounds. Also YouTube has videos of several campgrounds. TripAdvisor is another source. I have never camped at the cg you mentioned. Cloudland canyon state park is that corner of the state. It is a beautiful park.


----------



## ssilence (Jan 30, 2017)

We thought about Cloudland Canyon as an option also. We had just heard that Sloppy has gray water dumps at or near every site, which for a long trip makes it nice. Does cloudland canyon have something similar?


----------



## riprap (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a 30ft 5th wheel and we stayed at a pull through site on the right hand side just before the playground. It was a nice level site. It was across the road from the playground. There were some real nice sites just past the playground on the left too. I don't remember anything about the grey water.


----------



## riprap (Jan 30, 2017)

I just looked at the map and we stayed at 19. That 21 is a real nice spot. I think that's the spot I was thinking about. It's a little close to the playground, but you can sit at your spot and watch the kids.


----------



## ssilence (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah, I really like the looks of 21. Might do that one.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 31, 2017)

I think what he is talking about when he says grey water is a sewer hookup. Some parks have a sewer hookup at each site or some of their sites. Your black water and grey water drain into this sewer hookup. The campground website will indicate the amenities each campsite has like water, electricity and sewer.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 31, 2017)

I just checked. Sloppy Floyd only has electric and water only. The campground will have a dump station to empty your tanks before you leave. If your tanks fill up before you are ready to leave, you have two choices. The easiest is to empty your tank into a blue tote that is made for this. They are sold on Amazon or in any camping store. You then take the tote to the dump station and empty it. Your next choice would be to pull your camper to the dump station and empty your tanks . You would then have to take your camper back to your site and set back up. If you monitor your tank levels , you can make them stretch a long time. One thing to do is use the shower house in the campground to shower and take care of your business. This will save you a bunch. If you don't like the shower house , just buy a blue tote. You will see campers with these strapped to the rear of their camper.


----------



## Twitcher (Jan 31, 2017)

If you want to sit and watch the kids play 21 would be the best.  I think the only spot that has sewer hook-up is the care taker spot.  The dump station is on the right as you leave the campground.  It is a nice campground, bring your fishing rods.  They rent yaks and canoes if you want to get on the water.


----------



## riprap (Jan 31, 2017)

3ringer said:


> I just checked. Sloppy Floyd only has electric and water only. The campground will have a dump station to empty your tanks before you leave. If your tanks fill up before you are ready to leave, you have two choices. The easiest is to empty your tank into a blue tote that is made for this. They are sold on Amazon or in any camping store. You then take the tote to the dump station and empty it. Your next choice would be to pull your camper to the dump station and empty your tanks . You would then have to take your camper back to your site and set back up. If you monitor your tank levels , you can make them stretch a long time. One thing to do is use the shower house in the campground to shower and take care of your business. This will save you a bunch. If you don't like the shower house , just buy a blue tote. You will see campers with these strapped to the rear of their camper.



Some state parks like Roosevelt have a pit you can dump grey water in near the campsite. More for like dumping pots and buckets, not running your hose too.


----------



## ssilence (Jan 31, 2017)

riprap said:


> Some state parks like Roosevelt have a pit you can dump grey water in near the campsite. More for like dumping pots and buckets, not running your hose too.



That's correct. I realize it doesn't have full hookup, which is good for me (takes a while for us to fill the black tank). But, our gray tank will fill up after about 3 days. They are starting to add Gray Water Pits to State Parks. In fact, we stayed at Don Carter last year and every site has their own Gray Water pit/can at each site. I confirmed after talking to the park that they have gray water pits/cans in between each of the sites. So that should be close enough for my needs. Essentially what these are is a Aluminum can dug into the ground with holes at the bottom. They have charcoal in them to cut down on smell. The water just absorbs into the ground out the bottom. here is an example.

http://s135.photobucket.com/user/jgrving/media/DonCarterStatePark058.jpg.html


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 31, 2017)

Y'all taught me something. I have never heard of  or seen these before.


----------



## ssilence (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah, my understanding is they are going to be adding these to more state parks in the future. Much easier to add these than to run full septic to each site.


----------



## riprap (Feb 1, 2017)

A shared grey water area would be a good idea for all campgrounds with power and water with no sewer. That grey tank is a pain. They make that sewer cap that you can add a garden hose to. They should allow you to be able to run a hose and empty your tank every once in a while. We try and use the bath house when we can if it's not too crowded. I can take a shower with very little water by turning it off and on between soaping up. I have to take water to my hunting camp to put in the camper so I know how to conserve. The wife and kids don't deal with the grey water so...what's the big deal?


----------



## ssilence (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah, at Don Carter we just used the adapter on our connection on the camper with a water hose going directly to the gray water pit/can. We just left the gray water side open until the day before we left. No issues....works great!!


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 2, 2017)

Also, unless something has changed as far as sites go, you don't preselect your site, just a reservation. Then when you arrive you pick any open site you want. And the grey dumps are all around the sites at SFSP.


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2017)

rockandchelle said:


> Yeah, at Don Carter we just used the adapter on our connection on the camper with a water hose going directly to the gray water pit/can. We just left the gray water side open until the day before we left. No issues....works great!!



Wow, I didn't realize you could run your hose over there. We don't normally camp at the state parks. We like the COE parks at the big lakes. No full hooks ups there either.


----------

